# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  دعوة زواج اختي يوم 22 القادم باذن الله

## احمر مكة

*ليله من أحلى الليالي النجم فيهايرسل السلام
والنجوم تنسق الكلام 
محبين جمعهم الهيام وصوب نحوهم الشوق السهام
في هذه الليله كان القدر محسوما والقدرمكتوبا
بزفاف اختنا الوسطي على صرنا محمد ميرغني 
وذلك في يوم22-8 بمزلنا العامر 
ونحن بانتظار احبتنا حتى تكتمل فرحتنا
وعلى شذى الأزهار نبث تحيتنا
لكل حبيب لبى دعوتنا
اخوكم احمر مكة 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الف مبروك 
ان شاءالله ربنا يبارك لهما ويجمع بينهم بالخير
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الف مبروك وربنا يسعدهم
البيت بي وين يا احمر
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مبروك ابوالبدور و ربنا يتمم على خير و يسعدها
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ربنا يتمم علي خير ويجمع بينهما بالخير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مليون مبروك يا زعيم 
نسأل الله أن يتمم علي خير ويؤسس حياتهم على الهناء والسعادة ويرزقهم بنينا وبناتاً

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربنا يتم علي الف خيييييير 
ويسعدها
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*الف مليون مبروك يا زعيم 
نسأل الله أن يتمم علي خير ويؤسس حياتهم على الهناء والسعادة ويرزقهم بنينا وبناتاً
*

----------


## سانتو

*ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك
ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات 

وربنا يتمم على خير

*

----------


## zoal

*بيت مال وعيال
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الف مبروك وربنا يتم على خير
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبروك وربنا يتم ع خير
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*الف مبروك ...
ان شاءالله ربنا يبارك لهما ويجمع بينهم بالخير....
*

----------


## كته

*الف مبروك وربنا يجعل بينهم الموده والرحمه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف مبرووووووك ربنا يتم علي خير بيت مال عيال 
*

----------

